# new salvini in trouble



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

so i got a new salvini cichlid and he's in a 10 quarentine tank for now. i have a peice of drift wood and a rock cave in the aquarium and he spends all day hiding(some times floating sideways or at other strange angles) i can't get him to eat anything at all. i even stuck a live earthworm right in his face and he didn't budge! 



my first hypothesis was poor handling. i ordered him from a petshop that didn't really seem to know what they were doing. when i went to pick him up that day(around 3:30 PM) i found him still in the shipping bag. (with no calm down chemicals) but now its been 6 days and he's still not even eating. 



anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

stress maybe?


----------

